# Pediatric Dental Care in Cairo - Preferably Maadi...



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi.

I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for dental care for a small children in Cairo? I need to take my 3 year old and 2 year old in for preventative care - and want a good dentist who will be kind to them (it will be their first cleaning). They are nervous children - and I would like things to go as smoothly as possible! 

Thanks!


----------



## Sierranabq (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry cant help as only had experiance in the hospitals. you are doing the right thing by asking for recommendations and hope you find a good one.


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

anyone know anything about maadi dental center? they seem okay i guess? lol. HELP!!!


----------

